# Feeling out of control :(



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi everyone







I don't post here very much but I suffer from occasional depression (relatively mild, nothing severe) and anxiety and as a result seem to spend my whole life feeling stressed out. I can't really take anything for it, I've tried 6 or 7 different anti deps and they all have worse side effects in the long term than they are worth and my doctor won't prescribe anything for anxiety as he doesn't like those types of drugs







Natural stuff seems to all be full of vitamin B which I can't take as it gives me really bad D attacks.Just having a really bad time lately, feeling really down and really sensitive about so many things that are going on and seemingly to me, going wrong, in my life right now







Anyways, just needed to vent and whinge for a bit







Thanks for listening to me


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Hi Screamer, sorry you are feeling so lousy. Depression is literally the pits. I too, have lots of trouble with antidepressants but have tolerated a very low dose (2 1/2mg) of lexapro fairly well. My main complaint is fatigue but I don't get the hypomania that I got with the others. I sleep better on it too. Have you tried lexapro?


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Tiss, thanks for replying, not a very chatty bunch in here are we?-lol.No I haven't tried Lexapro, I did bring it up with my doctor however he said he'd had me on something so similar it was likely I'd have a problem with it too. I've been seeing him now for about 8 years and I think he's just outright tired of me and nothing really helping and has given up. I'm currently on the hunt for a new doctor so I might chat to him/her about that when I find one I like (not an easy task when you need to like them AND have them be good with IBS issues!).


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I have found that most docs prescribe the 'standard' doseage such as 10mg of prozac, lexapro, etc. Some people do not tolerate those doses. They are WAY too high for me. I was really surprised that I was able to tolerate lexapro but I cut it into 4ths so it is a low dose but for me that is what I can tolerate. I wanted to jump off a roof with prozac I felt so jittery and manic. It was awful!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2006)

Screamer - you poor old doll - yep, been there got the T-shirt (as you know) - I'm on 30mg of Mitrazapene which is working for me though I'm dead tired alot of the time (betta than being depressed). Its tough as often the side effects are worse than the actual depression, particularly during the first 1-2 weeks of being on anything.Hope things improve, nope not so many posting on here than elsewhere. I don't really have "IBS" issues anymore, so hope you'll allow me to continue posting elsewhere!!You take care, and am delighted your dad's doin' so well.Milo sends a tail wag, god does his breath whiff at the mome.Sue


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Sorry you are feeling down amy, i have days like this too..Hope you feel better soon.xx hugs


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Tiss, thanks for that info. Yep, my doctor tried super low doses of most stuff. He said I am "treatment resistant" and I react to pretty much all meds (no matter what they're for). My Mum is the same way, can't even take cold and flu medicine without hallucinating







I'm thinking about trying St John's Wort one day, but it takes months and months for you to know if it's helping and isn't without side effects.Sue, of course we want you to keep posting. Gee you thought you had IBS for so long and still had the same symptoms we know you know how we're feeling even if you don't have it! Awww poor Milo







Sounds like he needs a toothbrush! I found his picture the other day, hiding in a folder on my puter, he's in the snow







SOOO cute!Thanks Joolie, yep they suck, but I'll get through it, I'm feeling a little better right now, some days are okay some just plain awful!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2006)

Glad your feeling brighter Screamer. Actually, talking of Milo's photie - I had a goz at that Frappr thingey (sounds like a drink doesn't it!!) where we originally posted our photies (its under the GO button for some unexplained reason) - they must think I'm sooooo hideous that piccie of me and the kids and the rug in the snow has been erased!!!!Milo is fine - thank god for him as we'd been burglad when in Paris (he was in kennels) so its nice to have his reassuring bark!!Hope you continue to feel better, hows your brood of kids and have you moved? Soz, with being off the board for so long, am rather out of touch.Sue


----------



## 17705 (Mar 27, 2006)

Hugs Screamer!Quote: My Mum is the same way, can't even take cold and flu medicine without hallucinating.I hallucinate too. I get that even with Tylenol. I wonder what does that. I'm also very sensitive to medication. Kinda Stinks 'cause it doesn't leave many options.I hope things go better for you soon!


----------



## 19754 (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi Screamer,I thought I'd chime in about St.John's Wort. Like you, I have a low tolerance for most scripts. My doctor suggested I try St.John's Wort, and I did. It took about 4 or 6 weeks to kick in. I've taken it for years, and I have no problem with side effects.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Lol, I lost my thread! Now I found it again







Thanks everyone, doing much better for now (although I'm always up and down, one week I'll be fine, the next not so much). Divinity, not sure what's in tylenol. We don't have it, I was always under the impression it was paracetamol but I could be wrong







If it's a cold and flu thing it's most likely the pseudoephidrine you have a problem with. They put it in pretty much ALL cold and flu stuff. I get the same thing with echinacea (sp?) unfortunately so can't even take herbal stuff







Susan, thank you for your input about the St John's Wort. I know generally when it's time for me to start thinking about taking something so I'll keep it in mind for next time I'm feeling really down. Good to know the side effects are kept to a minimum







I'm glad it's helping you!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Amy - Most likely you have situational depression, or secondary depression over and above what you have experienced in the past - With all the different life events, it certainly would explain things.In the past, I had so many bad side effects from some of the meds, on top of it not helping. One thing we have here that seems to help if I am really stressed and depressed from stuff going on is Rescue Remedy. Some folks think it is just a placebo, but others feel it works, and it seems to have a calming effect on me and those I know who have used it - made by Bach. But I do think you feel out of control, because you "are" in terms of what you are going through - and too, stopping smoking is something that you may have used to help you deal with stuff, so now you have to learn to channel it in a different way - not easy!Hope you get it under control - I am in the midst of it myself, but it is situational... (((HUGs))) to you to feel better soon and prayers too. xx


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Marilyn, yep, a lot of the time for me it is situational (well that's what my doctor told me). I did use smoking as a tool to cope with lifes downs (and ups and well everything really). It's been quite a lesson learning to deal with life without reaching for a smoke! Poor hubby says I have become quite the cranky person-lol. I told him that's because when something bugged me before I'd have a smoke and shut up about it, now I don't have a smoke and he gets to listen to me rant and rave about it







Sorry to hear you're feeling down at the moment. (((hugs))) to you. I hope you feel a bit cheerier soon too


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Oh, I keep rescue remedy and something similar called "a little bit of stress relief" in my handbag. I don't know how much they do for me to be honest but I try them anyway


----------

